# Wheat off by ND early goose season



## snowgoosekilla (Feb 18, 2012)

When does everyone think the wheat will be off in ND, the season is just over a week away and I was wondering if anyone thinks that some wheat fields will be harvested. If not, what is everyone planning to do for the opener as far as hunting locations?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yes, some winter wheat and spring winter will be harvested, along with canola and barely.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Yes, some winter wheat and spring winter will be harvested, along with canola and barely.


But just barley

Sorry i had to!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Auto correct on the phone can be a b1tch sometimes. :beer:


----------



## glesner (Jul 2, 2012)

alot of wheat is very uneven so spraying is being done which will speed things up. Brarley is ready to go need some heat to get the job done. there are other crops to watch like oat fields and peas. years past I have had really good success in them


----------



## Goose Unit (Apr 28, 2008)

So far in SE ND i have not seen one single field that has been off or is even close to coming off yet. A lot of green yet in them wheat fields. Everything was planted a little later this year so I would be surprised to see much if any wheat off by opener around here.


----------



## waterfowlmaniac (Dec 31, 2012)

delete


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Where I hunt there is quite a few barley fields off and they continue to take them daily. They were toying round with the idea of taking off some wheat, but the temps this week are just a little to cool. Some oats and millet being brought in also. There will be birds in the fields by opener, no doubt! :bop: :bop:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Devils Lake to grand forks not seeing any birds. Ive hunted the Devils Lake area my whole life and ive never seen anything like it. No birds are flying, just no food source for them. Im a big believer that a big chunk of the birds are still molting because of the lack of food. They wont be harvesting barley here for a couple weeks im guessing around the 20th.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I saw birds flying from Bismarck to Fargo, and Fargo to Hancock.


----------

